# Disco stir fry!



## dirtsailor2003 (May 10, 2016)

Wanted to give the Disco a test run after powder coating the burner. All performed great! Simple stir fry with left over tri tip.













26856258891_420c7f23fc_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 10, 2016


















26856257281_e56f43d578_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 10, 2016


















26856254741_65ab20b29c_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 10, 2016






Chopped Garlic and ginger in the dish













26856256081_74e8a1c165_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 10, 2016


















26318439644_e54c8d7ddc_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 10, 2016


















26318433544_53929e77dc_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 10, 2016


















26318426764_67e08f5233_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 10, 2016


















26650804010_23ab88cbeb_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 10, 2016


















26318425144_5b1530fb7d_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 10, 2016


















26318457034_34171f262f_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 10, 2016






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## pc farmer (May 10, 2016)

That's beautiful Case.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 10, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That's beautiful Case.


Thanks Adam!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2016)

Very nice!

Looks delicious, Case!

Awesome!!

Points for sure!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Looks delicious, Case!
> 
> ...


Thank you Al!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 19, 2016)

The stir fry looks great case. How about some pics of Disco's new coating?

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 19, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The stir fry looks great case. How about some pics of Disco's new coating?
> 
> Tom


HI Tom,

Its in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/245637/disco-burner-complete

I have to say so far so good. the coating is holding up great. I have several cooks on it since I got it back.


----------



## bdc3 (May 19, 2016)

Is your pan made from a breaking disk? Did you power coat it or season it like cast iron?
That really is some good looking food![emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 19, 2016)

BDC3 said:


> Is your pan made from a breaking disk? Did you power coat it or season it like cast iron?
> That really is some good looking food![emoji]128077[/emoji]



Yelp it's a disc off a harrow. The axle hole was filled in. This sucker is hefty. Weighs 49# and is about 1/2" thick where the axle hole was! 

I had it sandblasted then season it just like cast iron using flaxseed oil. 5 initial coats. Now it just gets whatever oil I am cooking withstand which recently has been peanut oil. Water and if needed coarse salt for clean up.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 19, 2016)

Even a doctor would recommend this meal: both awesome and healthy. Great cook.

Does Disco know you are testing it (him?) out?


----------



## keitha (May 19, 2016)

Man, that looks great Disco! Great pics!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Even a doctor would recommend this meal: both awesome and healthy. Great cook.
> 
> Does Disco know you are testing it (him?) out?



Thank you!

I haven't told him yet!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2016)

KeithA said:


> Man, that looks great Disco! Great pics! :points:



Thank you!


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2016)

Case don't know how I missed this one,that is probably the finest stir fry I ever seen.Still looking for the tri tip maybe in Ga. Points

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2016)

tropics said:


> Case don't know how I missed this one,that is probably the finest stir fry I ever seen.Still looking for the tri tip maybe in Ga. Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie! If you can't find it in GA. you may have to make a trip out to the Left Coast!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2016)

Awesome stir fry Case !  Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome stir fry Case !  Thumbs Up



Thank you Justin!


----------



## serkel (May 29, 2016)

20160524_155228.jpg



__ serkel
__ May 29, 2016


















20160524_155406.jpg



__ serkel
__ May 29, 2016






Hey DirtSailor, seems that you're the discada authority on this subject.

Here's mine that I've been working on it, of course with the help from the guys at work.  I wasn't sure how to season the discada. I started with some good cooking oil , thru in a bunch of onions until that started to burn. The center of the wok started to look seasoned. Then I saw a video from Central America and they were using beef fat, and they got it hot enough to set fire to it, well I did the same, got some beef fat got it hot enough to set it on fire. All I was able to accomplish is to get the entire disk gummy with burnt beef fat. It looks like it will might come off with elbow grease (pardon the pun) maybe a scouring pad or I was even thinking of using an orange degreaser. I also have a spray can of engine degreaser, but I'm afraid to use it because it might leave  some kind of after taste. What do you think of my options?

What did you guys (DirtSailor)  use to season your discada?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2016)

Looks Great, Case!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I'm so late!!

Mrs Bear Loves Stir Fry.

Yours looks Awesome!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2016)

SerKel said:


> 20160524_155228.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My initial seasoning was after I had the disc sand blasted. Then I did like I do with all of my cast iron. I used a very thin layer of flax seed oil. Wipe it on with a lint free rag and really rub it in, so all you see is a sheen. Then heat it up. I like to be around 400-425 for 1-2 hours. Let cool repeat. I did 3 coats on this one. Then it's whatever oils I'm cooking with. After my cook with the disc still hot I'll hit it with water and my mop to clean. That's it. Let it dry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Case!!:drool -----------:points:
> 
> Sorry I'm so late!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear!


----------



## serkel (May 30, 2016)

Here's the $10,000. question, where do you find flaxseed oil? I was thinking in a natural food store and /or vitamin store?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2016)

SerKel said:


> Here's the $10,000. question, where do you find flaxseed oil? I was thinking in a natural food store and /or vitamin store?



Yep exactly or online. Amazon has it.  Usually it's in the refer section. Whole foods also carries it.


----------



## serkel (May 31, 2016)

Got my flax seed oil (not cheap!), my disco is a little over 20" across and not as heavy as yours, but I don't think it will fit in the wife's oven. Where or what did you put yours in to get it to 400
 degrees? I do have a temperature heat gun, I can do like you did but use my gas burner, of course the temps would be hotter in the center than the side, I'll give it try.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2016)

SerKel said:


> Got my flax seed oil (not cheap!), my disco is a little over 20" across and not as heavy as yours, but I don't think it will fit in the wife's oven. Where or what did you put yours in to get it to 400
> 
> degrees? I do have a temperature heat gun, I can do like you did but use my gas burner, of course the temps would be hotter in the center than the side, I'll give it try.



I placed mine in my gas BBQ. Which a portion of it stuck out of. I just rotated it every 30 minutes. 

You could do it on the burner too. Just move it around a bit. You don't want to go over 500 though. 

I use my heat gun for disco temp readings when frying and cooking.


----------



## serkel (May 31, 2016)

Ooops about the 500 degrees, it was a little hard to control. Right no it's cooling down after the first treatment. I'm doing this in my driveway in Medford, and its kind in a slant. I'll wait until everything cools down and level the burner and the disco. My burner is a Eastman that I go thru Amazon,com. 













eastman burner.jpg



__ serkel
__ May 31, 2016






The burner has these funky fingers were the disk rest, and its kind of  hard to adjust to be dead center.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2016)

SerKel said:


> Ooops about the 500 degrees, it was a little hard to control. Right no it's cooling down after the first treatment. I'm doing this in my driveway in Medford, and its kind in a slant. I'll wait until everything cools down and level the burner and the disco. My burner is a Eastman that I go thru Amazon,com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at that burner before building mine. Since you are in Medford you should join us in September at the Paulina Lake Messabout. I host the event every year for a group of boat nuts. We all either build boats or just like boating. One of the highlights of the trip though is the food. Every year we do a group meal.  This year it's going to be stir fry in the woods. We will be doing it Mongolian grill style with everyone choosing what they want putting it in a bowl and then me stir frying it up. Bring your disc along and help cook!

This year it is going to be Sept 15-18, Little Crater Campground Paulina lake.


----------



## serkel (May 31, 2016)

I would love to, it just so happen that I belong to the Lance Owners of America and we have rally the same week end at the KOA Mt. Lassen/Shingletown and do some Dutch Oven cooking, for some unknown reason the folks love my cast iron pizza (I used a 12" CI skillet and the lid of my Lodge DO)  and everything else I cook in my Dutch Oven. This time I'll be using my Ultimate Turkey Roaster which I can cook a 14 lbs. turkey in about 1h 15 minute. Maybe another event? I go out to Mackenzie River Lodge twice a year...maybe then?

Starting my third coat of Flax seed.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2016)

Hey we did pizza in the woods one year. blow torch nachos and 8 whole chickens too!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131323/eight-whole-chickens-and-blow-torch-nachos

The only other messabout I am planning to attend is the Port of Toledo Wooden boat show. Aug 19-21. The camping is free, but Zero hook ups.

We have quite a few other events though:

http://www.coots.org/mb/index.html


----------



## serkel (Aug 20, 2016)

It has been a while since my last post. After cooking a few times with my disco,  one needs a lid/cover to simmer or lid related functions. DirtSailor, do you have one, or did you fabricate one? I've been looking on line for one. I'm not sure getting a flat or dome lid, any suggestions?


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey you have a Klingon Battle Spatula! "We kill our meat on the grill."

Seriously a spatula with a serrated knife edge could be a formidable combat weapon that no one would expect.

Nice stir fry.

Once I was at a foodie campout and a jealous husband went off the rails threatening that he had a knife. We responded that we all had knives.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 20, 2016)

SerKel said:


> It has been a while since my last post. After cooking a few times with my disco,  one needs a lid/cover to simmer or lid related functions. DirtSailor, do you have one, or did you fabricate one? I've been looking on line for one. I'm not sure getting a flat or dome lid, any suggestions?



I just use the lid off of a wok that we had. It won't cover the entire disc though. I have been looking for a bigger one but they are hard to find this big.


----------



## serkel (Aug 20, 2016)

My discada is under 20" and it does have a lip. What is the diameter of your discada?

I was looking at this website this morning and it does look affordable, unlike Southwest Disk .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 20, 2016)

SerKel said:


> My discada is under 20" and it does have a lip. What is the diameter of your discada?
> 
> I was looking at this website this morning and it does look affordable, unlike Southwest Disk .



Mine is 23" across.


----------



## serkel (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't know if you've gone through the site Katom , but I see a big difference in price once you pass the 16 1/4 "


----------

